# Hello Everyone!



## Newport-Baby (Jun 9, 2004)

I am brand new I just signed up the other day! I know nothing about this site so give me insight. Thx


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2004)

hi sis


----------



## rgsw (Jun 9, 2004)

sis? wats going on here?


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2004)

she is my sister


----------



## zac850 (Jun 9, 2004)

Welcome,
I seem to remember another brother-sister pair on this board, but I can't remember who it was...

Anyway, welcome


----------

